# Bear in Cobb



## applejuice (Mar 29, 2011)

So I heard this on the news yesterday. My question, if I see the bear in the yard   ... Is it illegal for me to shoot it, or should I call the DNR or 911?
I was just wondering cause of trash, dogs, kids around.
I have never seen a bear in cobb county but, there have been sightings around my area.


----------



## LonePine (Mar 29, 2011)

Here ya go.  I wouldn't recommend it

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=567929


----------



## applejuice (Mar 29, 2011)

Shoot , Shovel, and Shut up then.
Thats a crazy thread


----------



## LonePine (Mar 29, 2011)

applejuice said:


> Thats a crazy thread



You got that right


----------



## deadend (Mar 29, 2011)

applejuice said:


> So I heard this on the news yesterday. My question, if I see the bear in the yard   ... Is it illegal for me to shoot it, or should I call the DNR or 911?
> I was just wondering cause of trash, dogs, kids around.
> I have never seen a bear in cobb county but, there have been sightings around my area.



Why does it need to be shot?  Does every creature daring to cross your line get shot?  They roam Cobb county on the regular.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 30, 2011)

deadend said:


> Why does it need to be shot?  Does every creature daring to cross your line get shot?  They roam Cobb county on the regular.



LOL. 
Daring to cross my line, you seem to know a lot about somebody you know nothing about. It was a question


----------



## hunterboy96 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea bears do roam around there. JerryC put a post in the trail cam section of a bear he got a pic of.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612883


----------



## deadend (Mar 30, 2011)

applejuice said:


> LOL.
> Daring to cross my line, you seem to know a lot about somebody you know nothing about. It was a question



Mine was a question as well but in fairness it sailed over your head.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 30, 2011)

applejuice said:


> ... Is it illegal for me to shoot it, or should I call the DNR or 911?
> I was just wondering cause of trash, dogs, kids around.



Seriously???

I have trash, a dog, and a daughter.  I also have bears FREQUENTLY on my porch and even on my deck.  I've had one steal a frozen turkey out of a cooler on my front steps.  I've had one climb into the back of my truck nosing around through a trash bag.  I've never felt the need to shoot one.  It's just being a bear.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, this thread went wild fast. 
Its dead ,so is this thread. 

Thanks for the preaching gentleman, but I wasnt asking for that. The question was regarding the legality of shooting a bear in my yard. I found my answer with the first response.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 30, 2011)

Some folks just need preaching to.


----------



## deadend (Mar 30, 2011)

applejuice said:


> Wow, this thread went wild fast.
> Its dead ,so is this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the preaching gentleman, but I wasnt asking for that. The question was regarding the legality of shooting a bear in my yard. I found my answer with the first response.



I asked two legitimate questions and made one statement.   Any preaching is coming from your way.  If you can't handle it maybe the 'net ain't for you.  Golf courses should be open.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 30, 2011)

Rarely a need to shoot such a bear. Open your door and hollar good & loud, he'll vamoose quickly. Just don't get between a Mom & her cub(s). I had the joy of watching a sow bear raise triplets on the lower end of our family farm. They are not freightened of the sound of a tractor. I often left grain for that Mom close to where her nest was. No more than a wallowed out patch of weeds. I enjoyed seeing her and her babies.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 30, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> Rarely a need to shoot such a bear. Open your door and hollar good & loud, he'll vamoose quickly. Just don't get between a Mom & her cub(s). I had the joy of watching a sow bear raise triplets on the lower end of our family farm. They are not freightened of the sound of a tractor. I often left grain for that Mom close to where her nest was. No more than a wallowed out patch of weeds. I enjoyed seeing her and her babies.


Cool story 
One day I hope to see a Grizzly with some cubs in person. I wouldnt shoot any animal for no reason. It was just a question I had about a bear that was wandering around. 
Every bear I have ever seen trout fishing was his tail end as he was running away from me as fast as he could. But occasionally you hear stories about bears that aren't afraid of people. Just an innocent question


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 30, 2011)

applejuice said:


> So I heard this on the news yesterday. My question, if I see the bear in the yard   ... Is it illegal for me to shoot it, or should I call the DNR or 911?
> I was just wondering cause of trash, dogs, kids around.
> I have never seen a bear in cobb county but, there have been sightings around my area.



For folks wanting to continue following the stories & reports about the bear in West Cobb Cty. GA around the West Hampton subdivision on Due West Road or neighborhoods off of Due West Rd. NW and Dallas Highway near Marietta, here's a few web links from local TV news folks:  


http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/dpp/news/local_news/Black-Bear-Spotted-in-Cobb-County-20110328-am-sd


http://www.wsbradio.com/news/news/local/bear-sighting-cobb-county/nCCPL/ 


http://www.11alive.com/news/article...oraging-for-food-in-Cobb-County-near-Marietta 


http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/27347075/detail.html



I've been hearing about it on local TV news reports.  Interesting having uncommon big game news & sightings.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a link to what the DNR recommends if you see a bear in your yard:

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/node/2585


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a place where I hunt in cobb. I see a bear Its a rage In the cage baby !


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 14, 2011)

Cobb county is not listed in legal bear counties so therefore it can't be legally shot.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 15, 2011)

Tennessee Buck said:


> I have a place where I hunt in cobb. I see a bear Its a rage In the cage baby !



...and then you would be a poacher.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lets keep in mind that bear hunting and bear shooting are all together different activities. Being in a Georgia county that has a bear season is irrelevant.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 17, 2011)

applejuice said:


> Cool story
> One day I hope to see a Grizzly with some cubs in person. I wouldnt shoot any animal for no reason. It was just a question I had about a bear that was wandering around.
> Every bear I have ever seen trout fishing was his tail end as he was running away from me as fast as he could. But occasionally you hear stories about bears that aren't afraid of people. Just an innocent question



Asked on an Open forum, to which hundreds of folks may respond............dont expect to get the answer(s) you Want and dont be offended when you get the one you dont.........

My favorite answer was the SSS

I dont think I will be seeing a Bear in my Hood, but I have seen a Nice 7 pointer strutting through the creek at the back of my yard though. Would I shoot it? No, but only cause I aint a Deer hunter. 

I cant wait for a Yote to come cruising through, cause I will wake up the hood blasting it with some 12ga 00Buckshot!


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Sep 23, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> ...and then you would be a poacher.


Yeah whatever!


----------

